# Hi everyone



## yarina (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi everyone Im new on this site,,and Im interested to collaborate with some proffessional choirs  is just for collaborating cause I cannot move from my country,,Ive been looking on internet for this but I found nothing,maybe you have some ideas :*


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

What! People get paid to sing in a choir?!

How mobile are you (when you say you cannot move)? Can you travel?


----------



## yarina (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes the get paid,,just in proffesional choirs , I meant that I cannot move definitive but Im interested to colaborate with a good choir, so I can travel,in Europe


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.choirplace.com/choirs/professional-choirs

http://www.choralnet.org/list/choir/558

Most symphony orchestra-affiliated choruses are amateur (unpaid) but the quality is exceptional. If what you want to do is "collaborate with a good choir," you have many options. My US-based affiliated choir has sung in Europe with the Czech Chamber Philharmonic in Prague and at the Salzburg Cathedral celebrating Mozart's 250th birthday. We have also performed in New York City at Carnegie Hall and Avery Fisher Hall.

food for thought.
http://www.artsjournal.com/lies/2010/09/the_professional_choir/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Payment for my shower warbling? Where do I sign up?

Sheesh. Everybody knows only conductors, masters, maestros, or directors are good enough to be paid.


----------

